

Google Nexus 5 Production Ceases by Google - ProductChart
http://www.jbgnews.com/2014/12/google-nexus-5-production-ceases-by-google/462905.html

======
pan69
Hmm. I'm not sure what the status of the Nexus 6 is, I believe it should have
already been here by now? Looking at the images and specs of the device, I'm
going to skip on the Nexus 6.

1) The device seems to large. I'm not a small guy but the Nexus 6 seems like a
device for which you need a purse to carry it around.

2) Way to expensive. If I'm going to shell out that much money I might as well
consider getting an iPhone 6.

3) The form factor (casing) just looks plain ugly to me. It reminds me of the
Galaxy Nexus which, when I hold it my hand today, feels weird and looks
totally outdated.

I could be wrong though. When the Nexus 5 was released I was waiting for the
online store to open to purchase one. With the Nexus 6 my feelings are, Nah..
Not for me.. Sticking with my Nexus 5, thank you very much...

~~~
miohtama
I totally agree. Nexus 5 is on the upper end of the large form factor. Also N5
has been the best value for your money of my phones by far margin.

------
seagray
I don't think this is true. The original TechRadar post has an update that
confirms the N5 will be available in 2015.

[http://www.techradar.com/news/phone-and-
communications/mobil...](http://www.techradar.com/news/phone-and-
communications/mobile-phones/google-confirms-nexus-5-production-has-
stopped-1276585)

